

Cross-Region Replication for Amazon S3 - simonpantzare
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/new-cross-region-replication-for-amazon-s3/

======
Rapzid
For us, the cross-account replication ability here is very welcome as well as
the preserving of metadata. Prior the PUT COPY would not allow you to retain
proper version history(times). Now we can backup everything that hits an S3
bucket into a separate backup-account+region automatically :)

Now. If they would just allow us to push RDS snapshots into different
accounts+regions.

~~~
jdub
_Now. If they would just allow us to push RDS snapshots into different
accounts+regions._

Presto!

[https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/cross-region-snapshot-
copy-...](https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/cross-region-snapshot-copy-for-
amazon-rds/)

(And you can at least use a snapshot from another account once permission is
set.)

~~~
Rapzid
Unfortunately this does not allow moving the data into a separate acct :|

------
druiid
Very cool. We were about to need to figure out how to back up to a secondary
account and were going to probably have to do some crazy stuff with rclone.
This will just mean an initial sync of the current data any the new items will
be automagically replicated.

------
pm90
Very cool, although I feel like this should have been implemented a long time
ago. I mean think about it: do you really want your users to pull data across
different regions? Amazon will probably know how to do this replication
safely, securely and cheaply.

------
bbrazil
This could be handy for package distribution, is there mention of the
propagation delay?

------
ceejayoz
This looks like it could be _really_ nice for duplicating backups into a
separate bucket with more severely locked-down access, to alleviate concerns
about things like a disgruntled employee blowing away a backups bucket.

------
tracker1
Very nice... I think this is a feature that's had some increased demand, since
it's been in the box for Azure Storage for some time... It's really nice to
see more and more feature parity with cloud providers.

